# Anyone have experience with lyric videos?



## Cynic (May 21, 2013)

Our band is looking to have one for our first song off of our EP.


----------



## Khoi (May 21, 2013)

what type of lyric video are you looking for?

Like a kinetic typography type of lyric video?


----------



## erotophonophilia (May 21, 2013)

I think this is what lyric videos should look like


----------



## Khoi (May 21, 2013)

I don't think you could consider that a lyric music video though...

OP, do you mean something like this?



or even something more simple like this


----------



## Cynic (May 21, 2013)

Khoi said:


> I don't think you could consider that a lyric music video though...
> 
> OP, do you mean something like this?




Yes. Something nice, but easily readable, like this. We're about to release a single from our debut EP, and we feel like the best way to release the song (besides radio air-time) is by spreading it around with a professional lyric video via Youtube, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Khoi (May 21, 2013)

I've actually made a few videos like that before, and what I can tell you is that it's not as cheap as it might seem. It's extremely time consuming and tedious for the VFX artist to make, but if you are looking into it, I might be able to help you out. Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------

